
Allergy Season – what you need to watch out for - Cleanairforall
https://medium.com/@hellowynd/what-is-the-cause-and-symptoms-of-pollen-allergies-aebeaa79a4d7
======
64_skin
What's interesting to me is that I don't suffer from Pollen Allergies, even
though over half the people I know do.

I get bad sinus infections and problems in Fall and Winter, but nothing during
the spring and summer months.

I'm sure genetics and exposure patterns play a role in that (like the article
stated of being exposed during childhood for immunities in adulthood), but I
thought it was fascinating how as commonplace as Pollen is, people react
differently.

~~~
allergeeze
Sounds like you may have a dust allergy. I have both pollen and dust allergies
which was brought to light by my friend's father in law who is an allergist.
His freebie advice was during the change of seasons to pick whatever allergy
meds are on sale and take a course of them. This is prevented the cycle of
hayfever --> more severe infection I was getting twice a year. I rarely get
sick anymore.

